# Drying Sand



## RandomlySet

I have 3x 25kg bags of play sand that I need to dry out. Purchased last weekend from Wickes, and they have had them stored outside as it's not the season to be selling kids play sand :lol:

Any suggestions on the quickest way to dry it all out?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Hmmm. Do you have a dehumidifier? If so, put it in a cupboard (don't block the vent) with the sand maybe?


----------



## pt1

Just empty it out over the kitchen floor with the heating on.. The mrs wont mind 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Use your oven?



:spam:

:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet

The Cueball said:


> Use your oven?
> 
> :spam:
> 
> :wave:


That has crossed my mind, not sure how time consuming that would be and how mnay "batches" it'd take to do....


----------



## Juke_Fan

You know all those expensive MF drying cloths you have...........

Seriously you need heat, do you have a garden chimera heater and a metal container for the sand you could use or borrow?


----------



## fatdazza

RandomlySet said:


> I have 3x 25kg bags of play sand that I need to dry out. Purchased last weekend from Wickes, and they have had them stored outside as it's not the season to be selling kids play sand :lol:
> 
> Any suggestions on the quickest way to dry it all out?


Find another supplier that has stored it dry. At around £5 a bag I wouldn't go to the hassle of trying to dry it in winter.

Fine in summer as you can lay it out in the sun.


----------



## Andyblue

fatdazza said:


> Find another supplier that has stored it dry. At around £5 a bag I wouldn't go to the hassle of trying to dry it in winter.
> 
> Fine in summer as you can lay it out in the sun.


Kind of agree mate, if you need to dry it out now, so you can play in it, then I'd find some thats been dry stored, otherwise can see it taking a long while to try out...


----------



## RandomlySet

Unfortunately I already have it :lol:

At the time it hadn't occurred to me that I needed it dry :lol:


----------



## grunty-motor

decant it into a plastic box and place on your radiators in the house (hoping htey dont fall off)


----------



## betdownbiddy

Heat gun?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

betdownbiddy said:


> Heat gun?


Greta is coming for you. 😂


----------



## betdownbiddy

Meh, heat gun powered off a diesel generator


----------



## fatdazza

pt1 said:


> Just empty it out over the kitchen floor with the heating on.. The mrs wont mind
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Don't forget to put up a deckchair and a parasol - I think you might then get away with it - "here you go love, you can pretend you are on holiday while you cook the tea" :lol:


----------



## pt1

fatdazza said:


> Don't forget to put up a deckchair and a parasol - I think you might then get away with it - "here you go love, you can pretend you are on holiday while you cook the tea"




Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Bought two of the bags into the office. Gets rather warm under the desks in here (fortunately I have a large office to myself). 

I may also stick a bag in the server room. Maintainted around 17 degrees, but has AC.


----------



## RandomlySet

After some messing about this morning dotting trays around the office, it turns out my brother has a few bags of kiln dried sand at his work that I can have :lol:

Better dig out the receipt for the unopened play sand and take it back then


----------



## dholdi

What will you be using it for ?
3 bags wont go far if its for a sand pit.
Kiln dried wont make good sancastles.


----------



## RandomlySet

Neither of those :lol:

I think I can make kiln dried work for what I need :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Kiln dried is very fine and designed to flow into narrow gaps. If you want it for sand-flow play gear then this would be ideal. If you want it to clump together for castles etc then you're gonna be 'that dad' that bought the crappy sand.
🤣


----------



## fatdazza

RandomlySet said:


> Neither of those :lol:
> 
> I think I can make kiln dried work for what I need :thumb:


Go on spill the beans, what is the sand for? I will guess you want it to fill speaker stands or a base for a parasol / punchball.


----------



## RandomlySet

GeeWhizRS said:


> Kiln dried is very fine and designed to flow into narrow gaps. If you want it for sand-flow play gear then this would be ideal. If you want it to clump together for castles etc then you're gonna be 'that dad' that bought the crappy sand.
> 🤣


No kids here :lol:



fatdazza said:


> Go on spill the beans, what is the sand for? I will guess you want it to fill speaker stands or a base for a parasol / punchball.


Nope


----------



## dholdi

Its one of those "how longs a piece of string" threads.


----------



## fatdazza

dholdi said:


> Its one of those "how longs a piece of string" threads.


No - how full is the bucket of sand :lol:

I think Matt might be taking up sand sculpture :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

dholdi said:


> Its one of those "how longs a piece of string" threads.


Nothing overly exciting, but rather not say at the moment as you never know who's reading :lol:



fatdazza said:


> No - how full is the bucket of sand :lol:
> 
> I think Matt might be taking up sand sculpture :lol:
> 
> View attachment 58083


Got it in one :lol:


----------



## bigbrother

He's going to make his own sand paper so he can do a vid on how to wet sand a car :lol::lol:


----------



## dholdi

bigbrother said:


> He's going to make his own sand paper so he can do a vid on how to wet sand a car :lol::lol:


No need to dry it out then


----------



## RandomlySet

Ok guys, so this is what I needed the dry sand for






Just an elaborate B-Roll set :lol:


----------



## andy__d

If you store it outside, Do make sure it is in a Cat Proof container,
open top bags/sacks are not cat proof,, ,, wear gloves


----------



## fatdazza

Wrong sand mate, you needed beach sand :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

Can't believe you got so many posts in here before anyone actually asked WHY MATT.

haha


----------



## Peirre

andy__d said:


> wear gloves


That reminds me of when I used to deliver those bulk bags of sand and aggregate in a curtain sided truck to B&Q etc. As they'd stack them 2x2 along the truck bed, then stack 4 or 6 on top over the rear axles. It wasn't uncommon if you got caught short to climb in the back, scoop a hole out in one, using one of the 4/6 as a backrest do the deed in the hole and cover it over. 
So if you ever have to use a bulk bag of building materials ALWAYS wear gloves as you never know what you might find just below the surface of the bag


----------



## fatdazza

Peirre said:


> That reminds me of when I used to deliver those bulk bags of sand and aggregate in a curtain sided truck to B&Q etc. As they'd stack them 2x2 along the truck bed, then stack 4 or 6 on top over the rear axles. It wasn't uncommon if you got caught short to climb in the back, scoop a hole out in one, using one of the 4/6 as a backrest do the deed in the hole and cover it over.
> So if you ever have to use a bulk bag of building materials ALWAYS wear gloves as you never know what you might find just below the surface of the bag


That is just so wrong :doublesho


----------



## vsideboy

aw man where is the thumbs down button when you need it. That's grotty and I wish I'd not read it!


----------

